# Wisconsin?



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

Does anyone go to the support group in Madison? There are two I know of--one a social group on meetup.com, and one a therapy group thru deancare I believe. So does anyone go to either of those? I would love to hear more about them, so I can decide whether to go. <3 thanks


----------

